# Had to share



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't been on this forum as much as I used to, and there are many new people too. Hello and welcome! I just wanted to share this pic of my Dale puppy cause he cracks me up. He is sleeping on one of my unused grooming tables at my salon. It has become his new favorite "bed" and he jumps up there, and curls up. Goofball.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... he is very handsome. How old is he?

I only ever knew one Airedale named " Sir Thomas " and he was a very, very nice dog. They are IMO a very nice looking breed.

I wouldn't mind having one myself, even with the grooming involved. I actually like grooming.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

He is 17 months old. They are very fun dogs, but you have to take them as they are, stubborn terrerors...lol They are very catlike when playing, and can are always messing with ya, but thats whats fun about them too. Lots of personality. The grooming is neverending if hanstripped like I keep him. He is pretty wooly here...been 3 weeks since I worked his coat. Thats my New Years eve task...it will be a daylong event.  Entering him in his first show this month.  Thanks, he is a very pretty boy, thanks to years of hardwork from his breeder.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Aww he's very cute. I love terrriers, but they're a little too stuborn for my likes. Good luck at your first show. Are you going to be showing him yourself or do you have a handler?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Aww he's very cute. I love terrriers, but they're a little too stuborn for my likes. Good luck at your first show. Are you going to be showing him yourself or do you have a handler?


Showing him myself. Gulp. A first for him and me!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Graco22 said:


> Showing him myself. Gulp. A first for him and me!


Good luck! When is your first show? I was so intimidated at first to show my boys and the breeder ended up finishing them. I show them both as specials and am 2 points away from finishing the younger dogs GCH. I just got a puppy on Halloween though, and I'm going to be showing her myself so I'm a litte nervous about that....we'll see how it goes :behindsofa:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck showing him! I bet you will do just fine ... and he is so very handsome ....


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The show is in 2 weeks..I am way nervous, but I am determined to not make my dog look bad lol


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

He's adorable. I can't even get Poca to spell grooming table let alone get her on one. 

Good luck with the show!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Awe, cute - sleeping on the table and he himself.  An old neighbor of mine had an Airedale, was one of the sweetest dogs I knew.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Graco22 said:


> Showing him myself. Gulp. A first for him and me!


Congrats and good luck. I'm sure you'll do fine. Just remember the most important thing is that the both of you have fun and enjoy the show.


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, he is so adorable! Good luck!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks all. Conformation class went well, so I feel a little better having at least a clue what to do. lol Another class tonite. He did great, as I figured..its me that will be the problem. I just don't want to make my dog look bad, cause he is a very nice dog. I can do this, I can do this, I can do this! ;-)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Thanks all. Conformation class went well, so I feel a little better having at least a clue what to do. lol Another class tonite. He did great, as I figured..its me that will be the problem. I just don't want to make my dog look bad, cause he is a very nice dog. I can do this, I can do this, I can do this! ;-)


That is the key! Lol! Positive thinking.  I only ever once was in a show and it was puppy class ( probably not even using proper terminology!) with an Afghan pup. I was really nervous and I really had no formal training. He did well, ... just not me! Lol!  

Good luck!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes it is Abbylynn..positive thinking! lol Easier said than done...This is so out of my element..give me a horse, I can show that...a dog, totally out of my comfort area. I really want to show him myself though (I am spending hours and hours a week grooming him, I'll be darned if someone else gets to show him, lol), so I am going to give it my all...Thanks again all for the encouragement..will let you know how it goes in a few weeks.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Yes it is Abbylynn..positive thinking! lol Easier said than done...This is so out of my element..give me a horse, I can show that...a dog, totally out of my comfort area. I really want to show him myself though (I am spending hours and hours a week grooming him, I'll be darned if someone else gets to show him, lol), so I am going to give it my all...Thanks again all for the encouragement..will let you know how it goes in a few weeks.


Good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine  I don't do conformation, but I do trial in rally and obedience, and (hopefully) will start trialing in agility this spring. My mantra is this: I'm here to have FUN with MY dog, who I happen to think is the most perfect animal on the face of the earth. I adore him, he adores me, and we have a good time training and working together. If we qualify (or get a conformation point), it's a bonus. And even if we mess up and the day is a giant flop, I know without a doubt I wouldn't trade my NQ'ed dog for the top winning dog of the day, no way no how. Enjoy your pup, and enjoy the experience, and consider any winnings just a bonus on a fun day out


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks LazyGRanch! Very good points!


----------

